# Blisters on DS Penis...update



## mamabird32

My ds has had blisters on the tip of his penis even going to his sac.








This has been a problem for more than a month.

BTW he is intact.
I have called the doctor 3x's over this period and
they told me to put Neosporin on it.
This has only softened the skin and made the blister
area filmy where it peels off.

We went to his well baby check up to see the doctor and he told us it was a
yeast infection.
With this he prescribed 2 meds:
a cream called Nystatin
and an oral, Fluconazole, generic for Difucan

We have been using these meds for 5 days religiously.
I decided to go with the meds b/c being a yeast infection, I know how badly that can hurt, itch and be annoying!

However, even after the 5 days of doing the meds, it hasn't cleared up.
Ds goes around diaperless all day except for nights and if we venture out of the house.

I'm worried b/c it's not getting better.
When I ask him if it hurts he says yes, but he doesn't mess with it too much.
Maybe he knows if he starts messing with it, it'll itch more...

Has anyone had anything similar? If so, what did you do?
TIA~


----------



## Yulia_R

Have he been forsfully retracted? It looks like he just turned 2; it's pretty rare to be naturally retractable at this age. Retraction is what usually causes problems.


----------



## mamabird32

No, he hasn't even tried retracting his foreskin....


----------



## Lula's Mom

It could be yeast, which sometimes takes longer to clear up than 5 days, but does it not look _any_ better by now? It could be a bacterial infection. Staph will make little blisters too. If it were me, after a month of not clearing up(ouch!), I'd insist on having the fluid from a blister cultured so we could see what type of infection it is. Neosporin (which is actually not for use on penises) will certainly not kill a bad staph infection, and will make yeast worse.

Is he in cloth diapers? If it's yeast and he wears cloth, I know he can get reinfected if the diapers aren't stripped.


----------



## A&A

Did the doctor do a culture? If not, how does know that it's yeast?

I'd recommend probiotics (you can find these in chewable form at the local health food store.) They do wonders for yeast. And make sure to cut sugar out of his diet as much as possible.

Is he in disposables or cloth? Sometimes yeast can linger in cloth. The diapering forum would have more info about that.

More to post in a sec............


----------



## Papai

Slightly O/T: Neosporin is not for use on penises? Really?

When I had a small tear on my frenulum once that's what I used and it healed it wonderfully.


----------



## A&A

From Frankly Speaking, a knowledgeable former MDC-member:
-------------------------

Oh no! Your son has a very red, swollen or inflamed foreskin! Classic symptoms of a dread foreskin infection, right? Well, maybe but probably not. But, how do you know?

Often its not most of the time, it can be something called separation trauma that is a normal part of development in boys. The foreskin is exquisitely sensitive and very similar to the eyelids and lips. Just like a minor bump on the lip can cause it to get very red and swollen with what we call a "fat lip" the foreskin responds the same way to any physical insult. As the boy's foreskin prepares for separation of the bond to the glans, it is not an even process with spots remaining adhered and areas around it fully released. With the boy pulling at it and with erections, these spots get pulled and slight tears in the inner mucosal foreskin or surface of the glans result and the response of the child's body is redness or swelling. This redness or swelling can be significant and alarming but the situation is not serious. The symptoms will improve greatly or completely subside within 24 to 36 hours and everything will go back to normal just as a fat lip will. Watch your son for 24 hours from the first symptoms and if you see significant improvement, continue to watch

But, what if it is an actual infection? Simply, the symptoms will not subside within the 24 to 36 hour period. That is not something to be overly alarmed about as these infections are simply minor skin irritations and will cause no long term damage as long as they are treated promptly and treatment within a couple of days is well within the range of prompt treatment. The only thing to watch for is any restriction of the urine stream such as a weak stream or a fine thin stream. If this situation develops, immediate medical attention is needed.

If it does turn out to be an actual infection, insist that the doctor take samples for a culture. This is the only way to assure that the pathogen (bacteria or fungal) is accurately identified and the only way that you can be assured that the proper medication is prescribed. When the doctor takes samples for a culture, he/she will swab the end of your son's penis with two cotton tip swabs, one for bacteria and one for fungals. (yeast) It will take two to three days for the results of the test to return and the doctor will probably give you a prescription for a medication based on a visual examination of the symptoms but you should call the doctor about 3 days later to make sure that the medication is effective on the particular pathogen. If not, you will be given a new prescription that is effective.

With the proper medication, you will see results within a couple of days. However, even with a culture, not all medications are effective all of the time and if you do not see a complete abatement of the symptoms within five days, call the physician for an alternate treatment. Although the symptoms disappear quickly, the prescription will probably instruct treatment for 10 days or so. Be sure to administer the prescription for the full time. Although the symptoms may be gone in two or three days, some of the pathogens may remain that can flare up again if the treatment is ended.


----------



## A&A

And from Dr. Fleiss (pediatrician in L.A.):

Sometimes the tip of the foreskin does become reddened. During the diaper-wearing years, this is usually ammoniacal dermatitis, commonly known as diaper rash. When normal skin bacteria and feces react with urine, they produce ammonia, which burns the skin and causes inflammation and discomfort. If the foreskin were amputated, the inflammation would be on the glans itself and could enter the urethra. When the foreskin becomes reddened, it is doing its job of protecting the glans and urinary meatus.

Circumcision will have no effect on diaper rash. Change your baby's diapers more frequently and use a barrier cream until the rash clears. Harsh bath soaps can also cause inflammation of the foreskin. Use only the gentlest and purest of soap on your child's tender skin. Resist the temptation to give your child bubble baths, because these are harmful to the skin. Never use soap to wash the inner foreskin because it is mucous membrane, just like the inner lining of the eyelid.

Foreskin infections are extremely rare, but if they occur, one of the many simple treatment options is antibiotic ointment along with bacterial replacement therapy (Acidophilus culture). We don't amputate body parts because of an infection. Most infections of the foreskin are actually caused by washing the foreskin with soap. Leave the foreskin alone, remembering that it doesn't need any special washing, and infections will be unlikely to occur.


----------



## A&A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
Slightly O/T: Neosporin is not for use on penises? Really?


Neosporin may help a bacterial infection but will do nothing for yeast. It could also be very irritating.

If it's a type of diaper rash, the best cream ever is Weleda baby diaper cream. (Also available at health food stores.)


----------



## Lula's Mom

Neosporin causes skin allergies in a lot of people. I've read that up to 1 in 4 people may have a reaction to the neomycin in it! The penis, especially one with its mucous membranes intact, is even more susceptible to contact dermatitis. So if I were going to put an antibiotic cream on my son's penis, it would be something which didn't contain a common allergen.


----------



## eepster

Thinking back on all the times I've had blisters infection was never one of the causes. All my blisters have been caused by one of two things. The first is burns I'm going to make the assumption that your DS hasn't been burning his penis. The second is from rubbing and chaffing this one I would look into.

Is there anything new that your DS wears or uses that could be irratating him? Something that you got or started using shortly before the blisters appeared? The things that come to mind are: Carseat belt that goes up between his legs; a new style of pants or shorts, like with a fly instead of an elastic waist band; switching from diapers to training pants or a different style of diaper; a ride on toy he straddles, like a rocking horse or a tricycle; etc.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

A safer OTC salve to use than neosporin is bacatracin. It has less chance of causing a reaction like a pp said many people react badly to the ingreadiants in neosporin.

Some can use neosporin and never have a issues but if there is a safer alternative I would go with that one first









My ds had a blister on the tip of his foreskin but his whole penis was swollen horribly as well it was a bacterial infection.


----------



## carebear1779

I would suspect that the blisters are a reaction to something touching the penis. Since you say it is all the way down on the scrotum too I would think probably detergent. If you use cloth it could be from a build up and it could help to strip or if he is in underwear it could be from the laundry detergent. My eldest ds had something similar to this but it was an allergic reaction to disposable diapers. No diapers = no blisters. HTH


----------



## mamabird32

So is yeast not a bacteria?

He wore a diaper most of the day b/c his grammie came to
hang out with him while I went out.
When I returned home, she said that she put more cream on him and
upon changing his diaper his penis was much more swollen and he had more blisters on his sac.

He also said "ouch" and "it hurts!'

We do cloth diaper, should I switch to dispos. while he has this?
How do I strip diapers? Just in HOT water?

I did switch laundry det about the same time he got the blisters....I hope I didn't do this to him!









Oh.....

thanks mamas and papas for all your support!


----------



## A&A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32* 
So is yeast not a bacteria?

No, yeast is different than bacteria. If you're going to give him a prescription medication for it, you should have the doctor culture it to find out if it's yeast or bacteria (or neither.)

The good news is that probiotics will help with either yeast or bacteria! (You can buy chewable acidopholus tablets....that's a type of probiotic.)

I have no idea how to "strip" diapers, sorry. But they can tell you in the diapering forum here on MDC! There are some more "natural" types of disposables if you want to give that a try.........such as Seventh Generation brand.

What kind of detergent are you using? I use Seventh Generation liquid detergent.........it's really gentle. But at least try something without any perfumes...............Tide makes a "Tide Free," etc. Also fabric softener can be really irritating, too. I never use fabric softener any more. (If I dry the cottons separate from the polyesters, and make sure not to use too much soap in the washing machine, I don't need fabric softener.)

Also, you can buy Seventh Generation stuff (detergent, diapers) and Weleda baby cream online if you don't have a health food store nearby.


----------



## mamabird32

Thanks A&A...

I actually bought a Dollar Store brand det b/c I was out...
We usually use All no perfumes.

Fortunately, I live outside of Athens, GA, so health food stores are plentiful!

I'll plan on starting with the diapers and probiotics!


----------



## Quirky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32*
So is yeast not a bacteria?

No, yeast is a fungus. So antibacterial stuff is ineffective.

Quote:

He wore a diaper most of the day b/c his grammie came to
hang out with him while I went out.
When I returned home, she said that she put more cream on him and
upon changing his diaper his penis was much more swollen and he had more blisters on his sac.

He also said "ouch" and "it hurts!'

We do cloth diaper, should I switch to dispos. while he has this?
How do I strip diapers? Just in HOT water?

I did switch laundry det about the same time he got the blisters....I hope I didn't do this to him!









Oh.....

thanks mamas and papas for all your support!
What cream was that? Sounds like it's not doing any good.

A detergent sensitivity could def. cause problems. What detergent were you using, and what did you switch to? Are you using anything like lavender oil or tea tree oil in the diaper pail or wash? Both of these can be quite irritating. They're "natural" but I don't think they're good for use in the diaper area.

I would strip your diapers by running them through with NO detergent at all on HOT for several cycles. Look in the washer to see if you see suds -- i.e. detergent residue.

I would also go out and buy a pack of disposables to put him in while you're doing this (and give him as much nakey time as possible). Seventh Generation or Whole Foods store brands are good choices because they're not perfumed and they're not chlorine bleached. One pack is not going to hurt your ds or the environment much and will give you the chance to test to see whether it's the diapers or not.

I would also get the doctor to culture the fluid from a blister and see what is going on -- if it's staph or something then you're going to need to take more serious measures.


----------



## mamabird32

Back from doctor....

He didn't culture it, but said it looks like staph to him.








He prescribed antibotics and a bacteria cream.

I went right out and bought some probiotics to go along with the abs.
Thanks ladies for all your suggestions and help!

It'll let you know the turn out.


----------



## Quirky

Sorry to hear it's staph but at least you now have a plan of action to treat it!

Your cloth diapers are still on the hook, though, as staph is a very persistent little bugger -- you will need to wash and dry on HOT for a couple of cycles, hang out in the hot sun if at all possible after that for some solar disinfection, and this is even a time to consider using some chlorine bleach in the wash (with multiple rinses) to kill those bad boys off. The same should go for sheets, towels, etc. and get out the Clorox (or super-duper industrial strength vinegar, not just regular cooking vinegar) to clean the house with, too. If anyone else in the house has symptoms then off to the doc for abx. This includes any pets.

Staph is just a total PITA as it can be more persistent than ordinary germs.

Hope you can get it all cleared up soon!


----------



## Yulia_R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32* 
Back from doctor....

He didn't culture it, but said it looks like staph to him.








He prescribed antibotics and a bacteria cream.

I went right out and bought some probiotics to go along with the abs.
Thanks ladies for all your suggestions and help!

It'll let you know the turn out.

I know it's your choice, but since our family was battling with MRSA for many months I know what I'm talking about. I also know that by now I've read about MRSA more than most doctors did. MRSA is an antibiotic-resistant staph. Most of doctors will tell you that for the last few months they saw more MRSA than in their 15-25 years of practice!
That being said, I'd HIGHLY ADVISE you to go back to your doctor and have him take a culture from your son TODAY, before you start any antibiotics. MRSA looks just like regular staph, but you'll just feel your son with abx (which is very bad) and it will do nothing (if this is indeed MRSA). MRSA requires different antibiotics.


----------



## mamabird32

Yulia,

What is MRSA?


----------



## Yulia_R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32* 
Yulia,

What is MRSA?

MRSA this is the same old staph, BUT it has developed resistance to most antibiotics.
It's called a super-bug because it's very hard to get rid of that. Three doctors (ped, family doctor and dermatologist) told us the same thing that right now they take culture from almost EVERYONE with skin infection as it's MRSA in about 70% of the cases and that in past few months they have seen more MRSA than in their intire practice. It's everywhere now (MRSA started in hospitals where it developed resistance to most abx).It's very irresponsible from your ped to not take a culture. Especially if it looks like staph&#8230;
I hope it's not MRSA though (I really wish it's not)&#8230;


----------



## Quirky

MRSA stands for Methicillin Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus.

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/ar_mrsa.html


----------



## Yulia_R

Maybe your son has just regular staph, but maybe not. I think it was highly irresponsible for the doctor to just put him on abx without taking a culture. It will take about two days for the culture to get ready, meanwhile you could start the abx the doctor prescribed but at least in two days you would know for sure what it is instead of going a full course without a result in case it is MRSA.


----------



## mamabird32

My ds is doing *SO* much better!!
We started using the bacterial cream and taking the antibiotics.
What a difference....

This was a learning experience....not to use a cream that didn't work for the 1st 3 days...

Anyways, thanks all for your thoughts!


----------



## Papai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabird32* 
My ds is doing *SO* much better!!
We started using the bacterial cream and taking the antibiotics.
What a difference....

This was a learning experience....not to use a cream that didn't work for the 1st 3 days...

Anyways, thanks all for your thoughts!


----------



## Ackray

I'm glad it's clearing up!


----------



## KMK_Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom* 
Neosporin causes skin allergies in a lot of people. I've read that up to 1 in 4 people may have a reaction to the neomycin in it! The penis, especially one with its mucous membranes intact, is even more susceptible to contact dermatitis. So if I were going to put an antibiotic cream on my son's penis, it would be something which didn't contain a common allergen.

I was told 30-40% by my doctor. I am allergic as well.


----------

